# What Do You Look For In A Farm Sitter



## messybun (May 15, 2022)

What is your opinion and experience on farm sitting? I’ve been thinking about farm sitting some. I’ve done it for friends and neighbors, but not for strangers before. 
What do you look for in a farm sitter and how much do you pay? What is the going rate, I was thinking by species and how many or some formula like that.
Next, a lot of people around me have horses. I do not have all that much experience with them. Books don’t count. Would you still hire someone who had to ask how you want them to respond if their animal bites, kicks, or otherwise? 
I’ve never really had a horse try to charge or bite me. The ones I’ve been around are mostly well-behaved, but I know that can change when an owner isn’t present. While an owner should not expect me to do much with an animal you never know when an emergency will strike. Would you, as an owner, be comfortable leaving your horses in someones care who hasn’t dealt with a lot of horses?
Next, what type, if any, insurance should I get?


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2022)

Next, what type, if any, insurance should I get?

Hospitalization!


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2022)

#1. Do the dogs like him or do they want to bite him? 
#2. Common sense.
#3. Listens and follows instructions 
#4. Has cell phone to text or call for questions or concerns. Can send pictures. 
#5. Can come twice a day. 

I pay a guy $20 per day to feed sheep and dogs. Dogs love him.


----------



## messybun (May 15, 2022)

Oh good. Should be good then. Most dogs like me, especially shy ones. Which, of course, has nothing to do with the fact they know I’ll bribe them later. 😉 chicken skin or dog biscuits are usually bestowed upon the dogs at one time or another.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 15, 2022)

What do they look for???

A clone.        wow....that's why few can get a farm sitter.


----------



## messybun (May 16, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> What do they look for???
> 
> A clone.        wow....that's why few can get a farm sitter.


Gotcha! So, the real business opportunity is to figure out Einstein’s theory of time travel, and then enact it so they can farm sit their own animals while away on vacation.
How silly of me to not realize that’s what I needed to be working on.


----------



## Alaskan (May 16, 2022)

I am super cheap...  so I beg neighbors to farm sit, and set stuff up so minimal work is needed.  I pay nothing...  they get to keep the eggs and milk.

The one time I couldn't get the neighbor to care for my milk goats, I found an acquaintance who had had milk goats in the past... so she had the setup to hold my animals,  and the knowledge.   She took them for about 2 weeks... her daughter sold the 2 kids I had and kept the money from the sale.  So... I took the goats to her.


----------



## Alaskan (May 16, 2022)

As to horses...  body language is everything with horses. 

Truly.

Read one of those things that go over proper posture etc in how to deal with horses.

My eldest son had it naturally,  and as a tiny little kid would feed the horses and not have any issues.

My second son had issues!  I worked with him on proper posture...  and then he had zero issues.  The horses didn't get trained.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 16, 2022)

True with horses and body language.  Same to a lesser degree with some others.   Always speak to a horse as you approach.

If a family has only a couple horses, it's not a bad thing to work.  It's when they have multi animals, and milking! That's when it's knowledge needed and before visits.  I've helped neighbors.    

Most will depend on friends and family, working trade offs for each other.  My DD will fed/water, count noses.  She doesn't milk but would if "had" to, like emergency.

An owner will usually make it as easy as possible. They don't want issues either.  Always have a vet number posted. In case.


----------



## messybun (May 16, 2022)

I’ve worked/played with my neighbors pony for about 7 years. Farmsat her plenty too. My grandparents also had horses about a decade ago. It’s not like I can’t handle a well behaved animal, I wouldn’t consider farm sitting if I couldn’t. my main concern would be if I’m watching and someone gets rowdy at Feed time. That’s why I wonder if an owner would lose trust if I asked what they’d want me to do.
I absolutely hate when visitors teach my goats bad manners. I’d hate to do that to someone’s horse; you know? 
It’s probably not right, but my instincts are to pop the nose if something goes to bite me, namely a large animal. I’m not sure if that’s the right thing to do or if I’d upset the owners if I did that.
I can milk and do basics too. I can also deal with most emergencies decently well. I don’t lose my head and can stop bleeding while awaiting further instructions.
I ask these questions because, well, you know Murphy’s law.


----------



## messybun (May 16, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> True with horses and body language.  Same to a lesser degree with some others.   Always speak to a horse as you approach.
> 
> If a family has only a couple horses, it's not a bad thing to work.  It's when they have multi animals, and milking! That's when it's knowledge needed and before visits.  I've helped neighbors.
> 
> ...


I’ve watched horsemen work through video and read up before. Classic horse girl with no horse, and I have found a lot of the techniques work fabulously with my goats. Like turning your body/attention away from the animal until they’re comfortable. Working up slowly.


----------



## Baymule (May 16, 2022)

I had Chris come over several times to feed, the last trial run was without me. Main concern was that the dogs weren’t aggressive towards him. They love him! 

So if you want to set your mind at ease, and that of the farm owners, offer to make a free trip, letting the owners instruct you. I think any farm owners would like that consideration. 

Write down names of animals and take their pictures. Make a page for them, what they eat, how often, any medications, personality quirks. Let owners know this because you want repeat business and they can give you any changes over the phone without you having to go there each time . If you have many customers, you won’t be able to remember all the animals, names and needs. You can use a loose leaf ring binder with dividers or individual brad folders with farm name on front. Put address, their names, phone  numbers, emergency numbers, their vet, etc. This will make you look professional, with the care of their animals important to you. 

Send a thank you note with a funny or cute story of one of the animals while they were gone. 

It won’t take long for you to have a loyal following and they may have to book you way in advance, especially on holidays. You could even ask for bookings in advance for your favorites. 

Record time at each farm so you know how many you can do in a day. Don’t forget travel time and mileage.  

Don’t be too cheap. You have fuel costs, wear and tear on vehicle plus a hourly rate. Have a daily rate and weekly rate. 

I think you could do well with this.


----------



## messybun (May 23, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I had Chris come over several times to feed, the last trial run was without me. Main concern was that the dogs weren’t aggressive towards him. They love him!
> 
> So if you want to set your mind at ease, and that of the farm owners, offer to make a free trip, letting the owners instruct you. I think any farm owners would like that consideration.
> 
> ...



That’s a lot of really great ideas. Thank you so much.


----------

